# Graphic Card Dielemma. GTX 660ti Vs Radeon 7950



## rixon.d9 (Feb 26, 2013)

PU: i5 3550 (12000)

Motherboard: Asus P8B75 V (6500)

RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (1700x2)

PSU: Corsair GS600 (4600)

GPU: Sapphire HD7950 3 GB Vapour X (20000)

Cabinet: NZXT gamma (2500)

Monitor: Dell st2220L 22" (8300)

Logitech MK200 KB & mmouse combo (700)

HDD: seagate barracuda 2 TB (~4500)


This is my Config..I need to cut costs in order to accomodate speakes and game controller. Is the Graphic Card OVerkill for my use ? Can u suggest a cheaper alternative may be in the Price range 12-15k?
Also If i should stick to my 20k Allocation for graphics which is better GTX 660 ti or Radeon 7950 ???

I'll be playing games such as GTA,MAFIA,FIFA,NFS,Call of Duty,Medal of Honor...Also Excpeting to run upcoming sequels of these games in high res for next 2 years.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 26, 2013)

Sapphire HD7950 VaporX edition would be my choice.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Feb 27, 2013)

And any suggestions in the 13-15k Range ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2013)

13-15K will get you a HD7850 but spending 1.5-2k more is enough to grab a HD7870 and when OCed it can go after a HD7950.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Feb 27, 2013)

So i'm planning to buy after your next reply. . . All others components are Ok for gaming ?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 27, 2013)

Check the reviews and decide for yourself . 660 ti stock settings ( 915 Mhz ) vs HD 7950 GHZ edition ( 1000 Mhz ), Crysis 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - DX11 - VERY High Quality - FXAA performance

Clearly, the 660 ti wins. If you decide to overclock go for HD 7950 else GTX 660 Ti.

Another Best bet is new HD 7870 XT which is chipped down version of Tahiti Pro HD 79xx series. I would choose this over HD 7870 GhZ and GTX 660 Ti / HD 7950 as it offers bang for buck and very good price : performance ratio.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 27, 2013)

Other components? Yes the choice is good enough.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> 13-15K will get you a HD7850 but spending 1.5-2k more is enough to grab a HD7870 and when OCed it can go after a HD7950.



true.. but OC-ing a 7950 properly will give you a 7970, almost.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Check the reviews and decide for yourself . 660 ti stock settings ( 915 Mhz ) vs HD 7950 GHZ edition ( 1000 Mhz ), Crysis 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - DX11 - VERY High Quality - FXAA performance
> 
> Clearly, the 660 ti wins. If you decide to overclock go for HD 7950 else GTX 660 Ti.
> 
> Another Best bet is new *HD 7870 XT* which is chipped down version of Tahiti Pro HD 79xx series. I would choose this over HD 7870 GhZ and GTX 660 Ti / HD 7950 as it offers bang for buck and very good price : performance ratio.



it's available in here ??


----------



## rixon.d9 (Feb 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> true.. but OC-ing a 7950 properly will give you a 7970, almost.



Do I have to change my MOBO for GPU Overclocking ? Do I need additional Coolers for that ?

Can GTX 660 Ti be Overclocked ??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

No need to chnage mobo or PSU.. 

additional cooling not need for GPU, but good ventilation in case is recommended.

660Ti can be OCed.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Feb 28, 2013)

So my Casing is good enough ?



topgear said:


> 13-15K will get you a HD7850 but spending 1.5-2k more is enough to grab a HD7870 and when OCed it can go after a HD7950.



IS HD7850 OC'ble ? Cam it Run Games in HD High Res ?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2013)

Better get HD 7870 by spending 16.5K. Although HD 7850 can run most of the games in 1080P resolution with good amount of details, the current games like FAR Cry 3, Crysis 3 are extremely demanding and offer plenty of advanced DirectX11 features which when enabled can kill the performance of Mid range cards. So my suggestion will be to get a HD 7870 which is a better choice considering the price point.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> So my Casing is good enough ?
> 
> IS HD7850 OC'ble ? Cam it Run Games in HD High Res ?



of-course HD7850 is OCable but not all of the HD 7850s out on the market supports volt OC.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

If you can spare:

22k->7950
20k->660Ti
16k->7870
13k->7850

All are good, all are OC'able.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> it's available in here ??



Yup, It's available for Rs 18200 shipped from PrimeABGB and Rs 18115 shipped from mdcomputers.in . I had asked them via phone and they replied it on mail. 

Check this REVIEW site, a very very detailed and lots of game benchmarks !! : Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT with Boost im Test - Hitman: Absolution (Seite 35) - HT4U.net

With 1536 shaders in its chip, it can deliver performance similar to HD 7950 in some cases  

It's the best under 20K for now.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Yup, It's available for Rs 18200 shipped from PrimeABGB and Rs 18115 shipped from mdcomputers.in . I had asked them via phone and they replied it on mail.
> 
> Check this REVIEW site, a very very detailed and lots of game benchmarks !! : Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT with Boost im Test - Hitman: Absolution (Seite 35) - HT4U.net
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with that site? How can GTX580 go toe to toe with 7950 or 670 and beat the 660Ti across all benchmarks?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

580 beating the crap out of 660ti and 7950!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 580 beating the crap out of 660ti and 7950!!


And I sold it for half the price of a 670


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 1, 2013)

why repent...? thought u said after settling in HYD, u'll have a rig with titan SLI, dint u?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> why repent...? thought u said after settling in HYD, u'll have a rig with titan SLI, dint u?


I say a lot of things, I'll probably get the GTX670(shhh.... nVidia fanboy here   )


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys, wait for the new driver release from both the Green and red camp. Currently both AMD and nVidia drivers are little immature for Crysis 3. I think after the new driver release, we can see performance boost in Kepler and GCN series cards.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 1, 2013)

So Should I go for GTX 580, 7870 or 7850.Pricing of these 3 is Ok.
Which Brand should I go for?



topgear said:


> of-course HD7850 is OCable but not all of the HD 7850s out on the market supports volt OC.



How do I know the GPU which I am buying is OC'ble ? Do I have to ask for specific name ? Which Brand do I buy..I'm gonna buy this weekend.

I dont wanna open a new thread for this. I have planned to buy 22 Inch Dell Monitor,Any other Alternatives ? Can I buy 24inch with the above Config (GPU either GTX 580 7870 or 7850 ) without dropping performance ?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> So Should I go for GTX 580, 7870 or 7850.Pricing of these 3 is Ok.
> Which Brand should I go for?
> 
> 
> ...



Get a 7870,sapphire 7870 GHz edition or MSI 7870 twin frozer 3.These GPUs are overclockable but depends on the chip as to how far it can overclock.

If u can spend 13k you can get dell s2440l which is a 24 inch monitor,but does not have a dvi port.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 1, 2013)

If you have plans for Dual gpu config in the future, go for 660ti. It is the best card for that, because of its better scalability in SLI.... Reviews say that it(660ti sli) even beats Aeries 2 in most of the games


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

now, to plan for a 79xx card and buying a lower series card will be infinitely stupid. if you can spend for a 7950, spend. dont buy a 7870 for saving the bucks. you will end being the loser.



rixon.d9 said:


> So Should I go for GTX 580, 7870 or 7850.Pricing of these 3 is Ok.
> Which Brand should I go for?
> 
> 
> ...



by the rule of the thumb, all GPUS above 7850 are Voltage OCable. only a few versions of the 7770 is voltage OCable[MSI power edition.]


----------



## macho84 (Mar 3, 2013)

Very simple if multiple monitor setup for 3d nvidia good to go or stick with amd value for money


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 9, 2013)

Aaahh HD7950 Costs 18K,HD7850 11k, HD7870 14k,Meanwhile these prices are converted from AED As i live in Dubai . I feel 7950 is overkill my games such as COD,NFS,FIFA...Monitor used is Dell 23Inch. Also Do I HAve to update Coolers and Casing if i go for 7950.Currently the Casing i'm planning to buy is CM 310RC ? Please provide ur valuable replies


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd suggest you GTX 560ti, the card I currently have. It is between 13k-15k and I gotta to admit, it is wicked cool for its price. You can check out reviews on 560ti and you would ultimately find it awesome! And there aint' much difference between 660ti and 7950. It's your choice, nVidia or AMD!


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 10, 2013)

GamerSlayer said:


> I'd suggest you GTX 560ti, the card I currently have. It is between 13k-15k and I gotta to admit, it is wicked cool for its price. You can check out reviews on 560ti and you would ultimately find it awesome! And there aint' much difference between 660ti and 7950. It's your choice, nVidia or AMD!



No way, the 560ti was a good card but its last generation and does not warrant a recommendation right now. The HD7850 is better than the 560ti and consumes lesser power, runs cooler and is at the same price point.

Between 660ti and 7950 I would choose the 7950


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 10, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> PU: i5 3550 (12000)
> 
> Motherboard: Asus P8B75 V (6500)
> 
> ...



Sapphire HD7950 vapor-x boost edition is a great gpu and I'll always suggest it over gtx660ti.
Why are you not considering AMD FX8350? Thats almost same price as i5 3550 and in multi threaded apps the FX is better.
i5 3550 is based on LGA1155 and Intel is going to discontinue this socket on june,so FX is a much better choice for you,pair the FX8350 with Asus M5A97 R2.0.
The advantage of taking FX is that you can overclock your processor in future in future if you need but you won't get that facility in i5 3550.
So this is how I'll suggest:
Cpu- AMD FX8350 rs11800
Motherboard- Asus M5A97 R2.0 rs6500
Gpu- Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Boost Edition rs20800
Now for the psu part I must say that corsair gs600 is a decent once,I'm using it too but you can get seasonic s12II 620 for rs4800,the seasonic unit is a much much beter psu than corsair gs600.
In recent times some people are having warranty issue with corsair products so go with seasonic s12II 620.



ashis_lakra said:


> Check the reviews and decide for yourself . 660 ti stock settings ( 915 Mhz ) vs HD 7950 GHZ edition ( 1000 Mhz ), Crysis 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - DX11 - VERY High Quality - FXAA performance
> 
> Clearly, the 660 ti wins. If you decide to overclock go for HD 7950 else GTX 660 Ti.
> 
> Another Best bet is new HD 7870 XT which is chipped down version of Tahiti Pro HD 79xx series. I would choose this over HD 7870 GhZ and GTX 660 Ti / HD 7950 as it offers bang for buck and very good price : performance ratio.



Why compare only one game? In games like metro 2033,crysis warhead etc gtx660ti's performence is not that good.
When anti alising is turned on in gtx660ti is struggles because of 192bit bus (please don't talk about txaa as it blurs the image and lowers the image quality)
@Op this is the comparison between fx8350 vs i7 3770k in Crysis3 and I hope you'll definitely give FX a try insted of i5.
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-core-i7-3770k-gaming-bottleneck,3407.html
*teksyndicate.com/videos/crysis-3-benchmarks-amd-fx-8350-vs-intel-i7-3770k-both-overclocked



rixon.d9 said:


> So my Casing is good enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> IS HD7850 OC'ble ? Cam it Run Games in HD High Res ?



Its a good card but don't expect it to run crysis3 in highest setting in 1080p so better you go with HD7950 boost edition.
Avoid gtx660ti.
Well I must hope you have heard about amd tress fx? Give HD7950 boost edition a try for it.
GTX6xx series has pretty bad computing performence so thats another reason not to go with them.



tkin said:


> If you can spare:
> 
> 22k->7950
> 20k->660Ti
> ...



SApphire HD7950 vapor-x boost edition is rs20800 in vedant computers.
So in the 20k range HD7950 boost always wins over gtx660ti.
The sapphire vapor-x card is a very good overclocker.



tkin said:


> I say a lot of things, I'll probably get the GTX670(shhh.... nVidia fanboy here   )



You told me you'll buy SApphire HD7950 vapor-x boost,remember that? Then whay you have changed your decision,well I agree gtx670 is a very good card at that budget but you can always oc a HD7950 boost to get HD7970's performence.



rixon.d9 said:


> So Should I go for GTX 580, 7870 or 7850.Pricing of these 3 is Ok.
> Which Brand should I go for?
> 
> 
> ...


For best performence HD7950 boost will be best for you,I think there is something wrong with that site gtx580 even fails to beat gtx660ti in most games and HD7950 boost in way out of question. 
Grab the HD7950 boost edition oc it to match HD7970.



Bhargav Simha said:


> If you have plans for Dual gpu config in the future, go for 660ti. It is the best card for that, because of its better scalability in SLI.... Reviews say that it(660ti sli) even beats Aeries 2 in most of the games



^LOL really? Link please. 
HD7950 boost crossfire is better I don't understand you guys are forgetting the negative part of gtx660ti,due to its 192bit it struggles when aa is turned on (msaa,ssaa,smaa) people buying these type of cards will always turn on these type of aa so I highly suggest to stay away from them.



GamerSlayer said:


> I'd suggest you GTX 560ti, the card I currently have. It is between 13k-15k and I gotta to admit, it is wicked cool for its price. You can check out reviews on 560ti and you would ultimately find it awesome! And there aint' much difference between 660ti and 7950. It's your choice, nVidia or AMD!



^^  wut?
gtx660ti and hd7950 boost is hell lot faster,dude please stop.Even hd7850 is quite a bit faster than gtx560ti,actually gtx560ti is no more available in majority of the shops.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> If you can spare:
> 
> 22k->7950
> 20k->660Ti
> ...



I would like to mention one thing in between ( 16K -20K ) ... Tahiti LE aka Sapphire HD 7870 Xt @ 18k .


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> I would like to mention one thing in between ( 16K -20K ) ... Tahiti LE aka Sapphire HD 7870 Xt @ 18k .


Sapphire HD 7870 XT should be recommended under 19k,if you budget of 20-21k then Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X boost edition is the clear choice.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 10, 2013)

@ Aniket Chakraborty Boost does not just matter. The technology like CUDA and others are quite important too. This somehow, makes them give out the same performance.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 10, 2013)

CUDA cannot be an yardstick for choosing Nvidia over AMD..if one brings in that as argument then it should be pointed out that AMD has OPENCL support which in turn help in a lot of in game calculations.
Know your GPU : OCFreaks!

Written by cilus

as for PHYSX..well...its dead.
game devs simply doesn't want to rely on a code which doesn't run well on all systems.


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> CUDA cannot be an yardstick for choosing Nvidia over AMD..if one brings in that as argument then it should be pointed out that AMD has OPENCL support which in turn help in a lot of in game calculations.
> Know your GPU : OCFreaks!
> 
> Written by cilus
> ...


Not really, from a dev's point of view, CUDA sdk is much more mature and has more compatibility and features than AMD opencl sdk. If GPGPU development is the key then one should go for nVidia, not to mention opencl is there with nVidia as well, however AMD has the faster GPU of course due to nvidia's intentional crippling of compute units on the GTX6xx series.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 10, 2013)

^^my point exactly..never said CUDA is bad


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 10, 2013)

Now, what if you don't prefer Cuda or Physx? Someone else might. According to me, it's one's choice on whatever he actually relies on. You might like a particular company which you would support!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

+1 for HD7950

+1 for HD7950

+1 for HD7950


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 11, 2013)

GamerSlayer said:


> @ Aniket Chakraborty Boost does not just matter. The technology like CUDA and others are quite important too. This somehow, makes them give out the same performance.


CUDA helps in some apps in case of nvidia and direct compute and open cl helps in some apps in case of and so your point is not at all justified moreover gtx6xx series has very bad computing performence,eg- hs7870 beats gtx680 in computing performnce check all the reviews and hd7950 boost is a better cardthn gtx660ti,moreover gtx660ti struggles in many bandwidth hungry games due to mere 192bit bus eg- metro 2033,so hd7950 boost is the better moreover in high resolution hd7950 boost is much better,in case of multi monitor setups.



sumonpathak said:


> CUDA cannot be an yardstick for choosing Nvidia over AMD..if one brings in that as argument then it should be pointed out that AMD has OPENCL support which in turn help in a lot of in game calculations.
> Know your GPU : OCFreaks!
> 
> Written by cilus
> ...



Yes I agree with you physx is dead game developers are now a days including their own physics engine else they are going with havok or bullet physics.
Now I hope people knows that nvidia's physics implementation is known as physx.
So physics is not only for nvidia but its for game developer's own physics engine as well as havok & bullet.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physics_engine
Big developer like ubisoft already said they are no more going to support nvidia physx.
They are possibly going to depend on direct compute physics which is much more futuristic,else they will include open cl/bullet/havok physx.
Take example of battlefield3 where we saw how good havok physics has been ulitised,also don't forget amd now has tress fx,which run very good on their gpu.



tkin said:


> however AMD has the faster GPU of course due to nvidia's intentional crippling of compute units on the GTX6xx series.



This is the exactly the problem of nvidia,how they skipped the computing part in gtx6xx,actually take example of gtx5xx,they were simply awsome in computing tasks.
Nvidia has also destroyed the term overclocking on their gtx6xx,nvidia actualy needs to rethink.



GamerSlayer said:


> Now, what if you don't prefer Cuda or Physx? Someone else might. According to me, it's one's choice on whatever he actually relies on. You might like a particular company which you would support!


Thats sounding more like a brand fanboy better be a performence fanboy choose the one that gives you more performence in your budget.
HD7950 boost is overall a much better card over gtx660ti,dont forget hd7950 boost's superior computing performence over gtx660ti.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 11, 2013)

Nvidia should have licensed Physx instead of keeping a closed monopoly. Anyway, the future is DirectCompute IMO, in that case the AMD cards are more future-proof and VFM


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 11, 2013)

You are quite right. But that does not mean you can discard old generation cards!


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 11, 2013)

^^well...in NVIDIA's case..its the current gen we should discard


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 12, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^well...in NVIDIA's case..its the current gen we should discard


^ +1 Kepler aint that great,we have better offerings from GCN.
Now if someone talks about titan then I have a word for them "dude look at titan's price,you can accomodate 2x HD7970ghz for less and the crossfire setup would be much much better".


----------

